# Bloom Cosmetics



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Eye Shadow Trio - Warm

From top to bottom: Whisper, Taupe, Espresso


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

I've never heard of this cosmetic line but the colors look like nice bronzy colors.


----------

